# Kiss your guns goodbye



## ThunderRoad (Dec 19, 2012)

Word on da screet is Biden will be in charge of creating some new gun control laws starting today. Go ahead and please place all guns(unloaded) on your front porches and place ammo in a heavy duty trash bag next.


----------



## Samuelization (Dec 19, 2012)

ver my dead rotting old body.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 19, 2012)

Samuelization said:


> ver my dead rotting old body.



Hey Biden is coming for your old bones first! but dont worry he has some great health care lined up for your rotting body.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 19, 2012)

Not getting mine either ... I fore fathers and others faught for our freedom . There never getting mine unless I'm dead!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 19, 2012)

Dear Guns,

   We sure did have a fun ride. Im so sorry that our government think this well fix the problem. It time to go now but I well always think of you and the time we had together. Remington 7mag may you always shoot straight. Beretta I hope you shoot lots of duck in firearm heaven.
 Love a respectful and loyal gun owner


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 19, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Dear Guns,
> 
> We sure did have a fun ride. Im so sorry that our government think this well fix the problem. It time to go now but I well always think of you and the time we had together. Remington 7mag may you always shoot straight. Beretta I hope you shoot lots of duck in firearm heaven.
> Love a respectful and loyal gun owner



They are going to a better place...the mahican drug lords and criminals will take good care of them because we are also asked to give any and all cleaning supplies in a 2nd bag on our porches.


----------



## RWilk (Dec 19, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> They are going to a better place...the mahican drug lords and criminals will take good care of them because we are also asked to give any and all cleaning supplies in a 2nd bag on our porches.



I promise u one thing I'm not giving up DANG THANG, also none of my guns or ammo is going on the front porch.  The second Amendment was written for this purpose "So we as ppl can protect ourselves from the Federal Government" and I will do just that. 

Each and every amendment in the Bill of Rights is important, but the the Second Amendment is the most important because it guarantees that the others will not be taken away.   Think about it.  Once the right to own firearms is eliminated, eliminating all other rights (such as the Freedom of Speech) will be a piece of cake.  If that happens, what are you going to do?  Protest?  You certainly can't resist.  All you can do is watch it happen.  The Second Amendment is our insurance policy against this.  It's been working quite effectively for over 200 years, and as they say, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 19, 2012)

I honestly don't see the government taking what firearms we have bought legally. How would they? Send the military door to door? No united states military personnel knowing and understanding the constitution and the oath they took will do this. For one of many reasons, they will not shoot U.S. civilians because in most cases that's what it will take to get some of these people's guns.. Now I do however see it being A LOT more difficult to purchase firearms in the future. There is talk about a psychological screening to purchase a firearm, which I feel should be done anyway. But then again they could make the tests so ridiculously outrages it will deem anyone from being mentally competent to own a firearm. How many of these shootings have been done by someone mentally unstable? History already shows us that making something illegal will only put what has been outlawed into hands of criminals and cause more problems than the few they were trying to solve in the first place. Alcohol prohibition in the 20s. Marijuana.


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 19, 2012)

I already got rid of mine. Just in case they come and get them. I can tell them that I took the initiative and they will be proud of me. Then I can maybe get some brownie points.


----------



## Bdub (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope yall arent seriously worked up. They arent going to take any hand guns, shotguns, hunting rifles or anything of that nature. The only laws that will change will be twoard assult rifles. There isnt a real need for those anyway. the zombies are not actually going to come


----------



## RWilk (Dec 19, 2012)

Bdub said:


> I hope yall arent seriously worked up. They arent going to take any hand guns, shotguns, hunting rifles or anything of that nature. The only laws that will change will be twoard assult rifles. There isnt a real need for those anyway. the zombies are not actually going to come



Go to your local Dicks and see what they have done away with.


----------



## wray912 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bdub said:


> I hope yall arent seriously worked up. They arent going to take any hand guns, shotguns, hunting rifles or anything of that nature. The only laws that will change will be twoard assult rifles. There isnt a real need for those anyway. the zombies are not actually going to come



I enjoy the heck out of my ar15 which by deffinition is not an assault rifle and the govt cant get their head around that, an assault weapon has select fire which my ar15 doesnt have and they really dont want to try and take it


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2012)

Bdub said:


> I hope yall arent seriously worked up. They arent going to take any hand guns, shotguns, hunting rifles or anything of that nature. The only laws that will change will be twoard assult rifles. There isnt a real need for those anyway. the zombies are not actually going to come




I hope yall are worked up.

With that goofball vice president theres no tellin what he is gona come up with on his own and in less than 15 days at that.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 19, 2012)

Bdub said:


> I hope yall arent seriously worked up.



Did you happen to notice who the OP is?  You still wanna ask that?

All Joe is gonna do is bring back the Clinton  Semi-Auto assault weapon ban, which statistically did nothing to deter what a few select PEOPLE, not guns, do when they snap!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2012)

Bdub said:


> The only laws that will change will be twoard assult rifles. There isnt a real need for those anyway. the zombies are not actually going to come



There really isn't a need for pistols either, or shotguns for that matter.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 19, 2012)

LipRip'r said:


> Did you happen to notice who the OP is?  You still wanna ask that?



What does that mean? Just trying to provide a reliable source for news in our country...


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2012)

Most of you idjits prolly voted for that liberal Romney, didn't you?


Take a look at this moron liberal praising ol' Mittens for banning the sale of "assault rifles" in liberal Massachusetts.

http://www.businessinsider.com/romney-bans-assault-weapons-2012-7


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 19, 2012)

You guys are so slow. They will not take your guns just the ammo.


----------



## GeorgiaDuckBuster (Dec 19, 2012)

Reckon if they do get my guns I'm a have to go back to huntin ducks with a ninja sword...


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 19, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> What does that mean? Just trying to provide a reliable source for news in our country...



Oh, My apologies then sir.   Just


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 19, 2012)

GeorgiaDuckBuster said:


> Reckon if they do get my guns I'm a have to go back to huntin ducks with a ninja sword...



Don't go a Ninjin' what don't need Ninjin'!


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Dec 19, 2012)

The 2nd Amendment protects your right to own guns. Legislation can alter or limit this right, but to the original poster...a constitutional amendment cannot be overturned unless a new amendment replaces it. A new amendment requires 2/3 passing vote in Congress and then if it is passed in Congress it has to be ratified by 3/4 of the states (that's 38 states that have to say "Yes, I want no more guns in this country).

So, it is highly unlikely that you will kiss your guns goodbye no matter what the VP comes up with. It is likely that assault weapons ban legislation will be introduced, but even if it passes, it will not be retroactive, so buy one now if you have the money and you were on the edge of getting one. That's my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> What does that mean? Just trying to provide a reliable source for news in our country...




What you gonna do with all those fish?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 19, 2012)

WhiteStoneGuy said:


> The 2nd Amendment protects your right to own guns. Legislation can alter or limit this right, but to the original poster...a constitutional amendment cannot be overturned unless a new amendment replaces it. A new amendment requires 2/3 passing vote in Congress and then if it is passed in Congress it has to be ratified by 3/4 of the states (that's 38 states that have to say "Yes, I want no more guns in this country).
> 
> So, it is highly unlikely that you will kiss your guns goodbye no matter what the VP comes up with. It is likely that assault weapons ban legislation will be introduced, but even if it passes, it will not be retroactive, so buy one now if you have the money and you were on the edge of getting one. That's my 2 cents on the matter.


nothin is said about ammo


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 19, 2012)

Ammo is the key.A gun is not worth anything with out ammo. Ok I will juzt reload. That aint happening. Primers powder wads shoot will be illeagel toy. Now you think they cant do it. Think about it when I started duck hunting we used lead.Ammo is what will be the key.


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Dec 19, 2012)

killer elite said:


> nothin is said about ammo



Then buy that up too and learn how to reload. They can bypass the amendment process with restriction legislation on the manufacturing and sale of ammunition, but then you have to have your majority vote in Congress. Republicans still control the House of Representatives, so that legislation passing is unlikely too. Just make sure you guys are doing your part, don't get discouraged, and keep voting.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What you gonna do with all those fish?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd like to see ol Buck tooth Biden come take mine.

And it will start with assault "weapons" then next "assault pistols", til someone uses a revolver or shotgun then what. 

Who determines the need of a gun?  Your needs may be different tha mine.  Don't tell me that there's no need for assault weapons. like said before, there's no NEED for Rifles or shotguns either.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 22, 2012)

Go research hurricane Katrina! Active and reserve assisted civilian resources in confiscation efforts.

Sure, a few years after the fact it was rules illegal, unconstitutional, but the guns were confiscated and the military / reserves assisted with the efforts.

Go to google and search it.



Town2Small said:


> I honestly don't see the government taking what firearms we have bought legally. How would they? Send the military door to door? No united states military personnel knowing and understanding the constitution and the oath they took will do this. For one of many reasons, they will not shoot U.S. civilians because in most cases that's what it will take to get some of these people's guns.. Now I do however see it being A LOT more difficult to purchase firearms in the future. There is talk about a psychological screening to purchase a firearm, which I feel should be done anyway. But then again they could make the tests so ridiculously outrages it will deem anyone from being mentally competent to own a firearm. How many of these shootings have been done by someone mentally unstable? History already shows us that making something illegal will only put what has been outlawed into hands of criminals and cause more problems than the few they were trying to solve in the first place. Alcohol prohibition in the 20s. Marijuana.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 22, 2012)

The assault weapons ban from 1994-2004 didnt stop the columbine shooting did it? I dont see why they think this ban will stop anything. Id love to see em try to take my guns. There will be a civil war before that happens. And I think we all know who would win that war!!! may the south rise again!!!


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Dec 22, 2012)

bull crap.. if they want the ammo they can have it, but i'm giving it to them my way, and it aint gonna be in the box..


----------



## SigEp614 (Dec 22, 2012)

WhiteStoneGuy said:


> The 2nd Amendment protects your right to own guns. Legislation can alter or limit this right, but to the original poster...a constitutional amendment cannot be overturned unless a new amendment replaces it. A new amendment requires 2/3 passing vote in Congress and then if it is passed in Congress it has to be ratified by 3/4 of the states (that's 38 states that have to say "Yes, I want no more guns in this country).
> 
> So, it is highly unlikely that you will kiss your guns goodbye no matter what the VP comes up with. It is likely that assault weapons ban legislation will be introduced, but even if it passes, it will not be retroactive, so buy one now if you have the money and you were on the edge of getting one. That's my 2 cents on the matter.



Thank you, someone who understands the constitution. The Supreme Court has already upheld the right to ow guns for personal use, in 2008. Just because the NRA is causing an uproar to stir people up doesn't mean the government is going to take all of your guns.


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had several people over the course of the pass couple weeks ask me this question "Why do you carry a gun everyday?" My answer is always the same. To protect my family from the second I leave the safety of my house till the second I get back. I don't carry to use it on people I feel threatened by, I don't carry to try to be a superhero in the case of emergency. I carry if the instance so arrises where it's absolutely necessary to use deadly force to make sure my family returns safe. Ill pull to kill, and that's absolutely all. In today's society with all the tradegys and situations occurring on a daily basis I do not feel safe leaving a house without a gun on my hip.

Gun control is a simple solution for a simple mind. And I promise you I will defend my rights till the day I die.


----------



## drewclayon (Dec 22, 2012)

i wouldnt not worry about them taking like deer rifles and shotguns only AR-15's with 30 round clips and plus the NRA is more powerful than the government


----------



## Gofish206 (Dec 22, 2012)

RWilk said:


> Go to your local Dicks and see what they have done away with.



Dick's, Academy, Wal-Mart and Adventure outdoors and many other large corporate chains actually took their "assault rifle" off display for "respect" reasons and then shortly after that sold out due to people freaking out.  I wish I had a truck load of pmags i would sell everyone of them. They are going for $50-80 dollars each on ebay now. 

By the way I dont own a single gun


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 22, 2012)

Gofish206 said:


> Dick's, Academy, Wal-Mart and Adventure outdoors and many other large corporate chains





...Adventure Outdoors is certainly not a large corporate chain. And they definitely did not take any guns off their shelves for "respect reasons"... If any gun came off Adventure Outdoors shelves it was sold. However, with that being said I went in there yesterday to pick up a new shotgun shoulder strap and theyre whole semi-auto AR style section is in stock...selling better than ever with a crowd in front of the section but in stock....

I dont know where you got your information from but I know for a fact what you said about Adventure Outdoors is wrong.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 23, 2012)

wray912 said:


> I enjoy the heck out of my ar15 which by deffinition is not an assault rifle and the govt cant get their head around that, an assault weapon has select fire which my ar15 doesnt have and they really dont want to try and take it



Well what are you going to tell them when they ask you what "AR" stands for?



It's an assault rifle, just a watered down legal version that is soon to be illegal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2012)

River Rambler said:


> Well what are you going to tell them when they ask you what "AR" stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> It's an assault rifle, just a watered down legal version that is soon to be illegal.



AR stands for American Revolution, which it's about time for another one.


----------



## sureshot375 (Dec 23, 2012)

Bdub said:


> I hope yall arent seriously worked up. They arent going to take any hand guns, shotguns, hunting rifles or anything of that nature. The only laws that will change will be twoard assult rifles. There isnt a real need for those anyway. the zombies are not actually going to come



That's right.  Nobody needs a semi aoutmatic beneli assault shotgun to shoot ducks!!!!!   In fact nobody needs more than 100 rounds of ammo per year.  

Are you all listening to the media?  It is time to support the NRA and stand up for 2nd amendment rights.  Join for $25.00 and get a $25.00 bass gro gift card https://membership.nrahq.org/forms/signup.asp?CampaignID=bassprowy&EK=Y1CWPPAD&pubID=%20217.AAG&hid=4487688


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 23, 2012)

......If the "Government" wants a clear example what happens when you ban weapons to an entire country...just look at our neighbor to the south....

More gang violence than any other country in the world. With full automatic assault weapons on every corner in every criminals household and heads literally role.


----------



## Mattval (Dec 23, 2012)

What is an assault rifle? n assault rifle is a made up name by liberals for rifles with pistol grips and fed by a magazine.  Notice there are no defensive rifles.  Plenty of people hunt with Ar 15s.  People use them in competition shooting everyday.  If we let them ban ar 15s what is next your remington 700 30-06 suddenly becomes a "high powered sniper rifle".  People dont need them either right?  
We have to make a stand. Stop using made up names like assault rifle.  Educate the public.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 23, 2012)

Mattval said:


> What is an assault rifle? n assault rifle is a made up name by liberals for rifles with pistol grips and fed by a magazine.  Notice there are no defensive rifles.  Plenty of people hunt with Ar 15s.  People use them in competition shooting everyday.  If we let them ban ar 15s what is next your remington 700 30-06 suddenly becomes a "high powered sniper rifle".  People dont need them either right?
> We have to make a stand. Stop using made up names like assault rifle.  Educate the public.



Great post.  I know many folks that hunt with a mini 14.  Is it an assault rifle.  I never have undertood how a particular gun can be labeled "assault".


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2012)

Molon labe


----------



## GaHitman (Dec 28, 2012)

wray912 said:


> I enjoy the heck out of my ar15 which by deffinition is not an assault rifle and the govt cant get their head around that, an assault weapon has select fire which my ar15 doesnt have and they really dont want to try and take it




X2^^^^^………we going to hold court in the streets if they come and try to take my guns!!!!! If you have never shot an AR I guess you don't understand. Try it, it's fun....


----------



## Mark K (Dec 28, 2012)

Who here has an "Assault Rifle"?? I'd be willing to bet less that 2%!!! Some of our LE's may have them.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok... Just a couple links to show what the dems are actually going for. It's not just the assault rifles this time... Shotguns and handguns. Key thing they are focusing on is the semi automatic part. I don't think most of these nincompoops know the difference between an automatic and a semi. Watch this stupid interview...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nN9tuuuFT60. 

This link is an opinion article but has further links to the actual bill being proposed. And it does deal with REGISTERING EXISTING FIREARMS this time.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/12/27/Sen-Feinstein-Time-To-Register-All-Firearms 

Now I agree with you guys that it would take a lot to get congress to pass any such legislation... And then to ratify a new amendment through the states... But then what do you think all the squawking from the media and entertainment industry is for? Public opinion is a powerful force and we have seen how just these two groups shape the ideas and opinions of far too many people today. I mean... If Matt Damon says guns are bad then they must be right?! For proof of their power just look at this past election. Sick.

Just my half a penny's worth.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow... This thread died fast. Anyways... Here is another article floating the idea of requiring gun owners to buy liability insurance as a way to discourage gun ownership, funnel money to victims of gun violence and pass gun control that is unconstitutional for congress on to insurance companies that is now "legal" since obamacare.

Just another half cents worth.


----------

